# Denver area.... anybody up for a meet and shoot?



## cgipson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Denver area.... anybody up for a meet and shoot?

Charlie


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2011)

Charlie, you know my situation.  Set one up, Ill try my best to be there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Charlie, you know my situation.  Set one up, Ill try my best to be there.



You know it! Lets see what happens!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2011)

Also charlie, check out meetup.com.  There are plenty of photography meets.  Not TPF members though.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd feel awkward meeting TPF people and "shoot pics" together, LOL.


----------



## PhillipReynes (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi

I'm game let me know where and when.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Trying for a meet on Saturday night... the 17th! Thought we might do downtown Denver, maybe 16th street mall... and incorporate some Xmas lights into it. Anybody interested?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe... i rather do it on weekdays though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, Robin! We will see if anyone else responds. I also PM'd several people who PM'd me, last time this was up.....


----------



## PhillipReynes (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm game send me a private message with time and other info (like where to meet) and I will respond with my contact info or a stright up commitment.  It would be nice to do a downtown shoot for the fun of it.


----------

